# بلاك سيروم للقضاء على الشعر الابيض



## سلسبيل العصريه (15 أبريل 2012)

[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​​ ​ [font=&quot]بلاك سيروم بسعر80+مصاريف الشحن[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]للقضاء على الشعر الآبيض نهائيا وأعادته لونه الطبيعى وجاذبيتة[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]وداعا للشعر الآبيض مع المنتج الآول فى العالم والذى حقق نتائج مذهلة[/font]​ [font=&quot]تنبيه هام 
للاخوه والاخوات احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري 
وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين 
مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية 
تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا[/font]​ *[font=&quot]الاتصال علي رقم[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]01012280566[/font]*​ [font=&quot]http://www.elswq.com/vb/showthread.php?p=885#post885[/font][font=&quot][/font] ​[font=&quot][/font]​​


----------

